# Josh-your avatar



## ReformedWretch (Aug 19, 2007)

Better be careful or you're gonna be accused of looking meaner than me! (Honestly though, I like it!)


----------



## Philip A (Aug 20, 2007)

joshua said:


> houseparent said:
> 
> 
> > Better be careful or you're gonna be accused of looking meaner than me! (Honestly though, I like it!)
> ...



I like the effects of the "Mosaic" tool, too. It makes your face look like it's carved on tablets of stone....


----------



## govols (Aug 20, 2007)

joshua said:


> houseparent said:
> 
> 
> > Better be careful or you're gonna be accused of looking meaner than me! (Honestly though, I like it!)
> ...



Not much you can do about that.

I make myself 

It does look pretty cool though.


----------



## caddy (Aug 20, 2007)

"Josh your Avatar" *** chuckle

It's pretty cool. Honestly though, I like Chole's smile better Josh


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 20, 2007)

Philip A said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > houseparent said:
> ...



Yeah Josh, reminds me of my abs!


----------

